# creme egg



## litto-miss-loz

any idea how much carb is in a creme egg???

cause i bought one today but forgot that it doesnt tell u how much carbs is on it lol so its still sitting there 

ta mucho chums


----------



## Northerner

28.5 grams!


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Northerner said:


> 28.5 grams!



thank you very much 

i shall enjoy that tommorow


----------



## Northerner

I enjoyed six of them last week - the carbs were printed on the box and I remembered!


----------



## katie

hehe i would have guessed 25g

looks ike my guessing isn't too far off


----------



## MartinX123

I want a creme egg! 

Big juicy ball of sugar that they are. yummmm. ah well I shall buy the husband one & just sniff it a bit before I let him eat it


----------



## rossi_mac

welcome break 3 for ?1.30, is that any good? Probably not!

Shared the last one last night with Wifey, well she had a nibble


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> welcome break 3 for ?1.30, is that any good? Probably not!
> 
> Shared the last one last night with Wifey, well she had a nibble



Co-op had them on half-price last week - 6 for ?1:35, now back up to ?2.70 for 6...


----------



## SacredHeart

Wow, am I the only person who finds them utterly revolting? I can't stomach them beyond one of those mini ones!


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Wow, am I the only person who finds them utterly revolting? I can't stomach them beyond one of those mini ones!



Actually my favourites are Galaxy truffle eggs, but you don't see them as much - I used to buy them by the dozen back in the pre-D-Day!


----------



## SacredHeart

Oh heavens, I remember those. They were drool-worthy!


----------



## MartinX123

Northerner said:


> Actually my favourites are Galaxy truffle eggs, but you don't see them as much - I used to buy them by the dozen back in the pre-D-Day!



The caramel ones are best. sluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp
Oh & Creme eggs I do actually prefer the mini ones to the big ones. But cos I cant really have any of them I just want them all!!!


----------



## Einstein

SacredHeart said:


> Wow, am I the only person who finds them utterly revolting? I can't stomach them beyond one of those mini ones!


 
You're not alone. I don't like chocolate, but these egg variations are just sickly YUKKK...


----------



## SacredHeart

You are indeed a man of taste, sir!


----------



## rachelha

wow I want a cream egg now.  Not allowed at the moment though.  I can remember eating them from an egg cup with a tea spoon when i was little.  I think they must have been bigger then (or maybe I was just smaller)


----------



## LisaLQ

Ug, it's so not fair being diet controlled.

The rest of the family had fish and chips tonight too.  Grilled chicken and salad for me.

I need a creme egg.  NEEEEED.


----------



## Northerner

LisaLQ said:


> Ug, it's so not fair being diet controlled.
> 
> The rest of the family had fish and chips tonight too.  Grilled chicken and salad for me.
> 
> I need a creme egg.  NEEEEED.



I'm sure it's not the frst thing you'd expect to see being discussed on a diabetes support website - we're a bunch of masochists!


----------



## Adrienne

I love Cream Eggs, best chocolate ever apart from good old Dairy Milk.  Unfortunately since going dairy free a few weeks ago not a bar has passed my lips.  I am pining for chocolate.


----------



## AlisonM

I don't eat them, but I do like watching them commit suicide, the champagne cork is my favourite. I'm staying off most form of chocolate for now and just having one hot choc per week as a reward for not having it the rest of the week.


----------



## litto-miss-loz

Northerner said:


> Co-op had them on half-price last week - 6 for ?1:35, now back up to ?2.70 for 6...



well where i work (iceland) we do 3 creme eggs for ?1 !! yee haaa ! 

we do all the mini egg varieties aswell.. i love the smartie ones, milky bar ones, caramel ones... i guess i love them all 

I enjoyed my creme egg today btw 

yum yum yum


----------



## sofaraway

I'm thinking of going up iceland today and getting some. I like the white chocolate mine eggs, and the caramel ones.


----------



## falcon123

Einstein said:


> You're not alone. I don't like chocolate, but these egg variations are just sickly YUKKK...





SacredHeart said:


> Wow, am I the only person who finds them utterly revolting? I can't stomach them beyond one of those mini ones!



I cannot stand them either! I like chocolate but only dark chocolate with a high cocoa content such as Green & Blacks 85%. A few months ago I complained to Smiths that their offers (when you buy a magazine/book) were always for milk chocolate. Seen no change though!


----------

